# Corner bead - Metal or Plastic?



## Jfarn (Nov 16, 2020)

I have used plastic corner bead on several remodeling projects. All the jobs have been very successful using the plastic corner bead and staple gun. Just make sure the staples are long enough like 1.5”. Also I would recommend mesh tape on the corner bead before applying mud. Even after years I have never had any problems with separation or cracking.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

If I use plastic corners I use corner bead adhesive.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Jfarn said:


> Just make sure the staples are long enough like 1.5”. Also I would recommend mesh tape on the corner bead before applying mud.


Never use that long of staples, you don't want them into the framing. Mesh tape is a whole 'nother writeup. Here is a video by a manufacturer when stapling:

Trim-Tex vinyl cornerbead with staples


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I concur with Brant. The adhesive sticks it instantly and holds fast. Mud in a few minutes.


----------



## HuckPie (Nov 15, 2020)

.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

HuckPie said:


> All metal and hand nailed is the only way I do it.


Why? When the plastic versions apply seamlessly with the adhesive and don't have nail dimples.


----------

